

America has a secret weapon called the H-1B (visa) - digitalboss
http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/oi4nf/america_has_a_secret_weapon_called_the_h1b/

======
digitalboss
Linking to Reddit page as an already smart discussion is going on. No, it's
not my post :)

